

Currying Favor with Partial Application to get JavaScript SQL - somecallmechief
http://objrefnotset.blogspot.com/2013/03/currying-favor-with-partial-application.html

======
smosher
The language in the blog is very annoying, but the subject matter is nice.
You've probably _seen_ it before but now you know how to implement it... or
one way to implement it anyway.

